# Girlfriend says I'm a bit geeky in bed...lol



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

So, my relationship with my girlfriend is simply amazing and we enjoy one another very much.

She says she would like for me to be a bit more vocal in bed, as she will occasionally ask me how it feels. She is looking for feedback and input if she needs to change things or if I am not enjoying a particular position or movement.

Thus far I have replied with descriptors such as, Amazing, Excellent, Awesome, Great & Outstanding. 
She told me this morning she doesn't want me to say those words because they are kinda geeky. She is looking for something a bit more sexually descriptive, but those words just don't seem to come to mind. She gave me one example, like, Oh, yeah...that feels really good.
Anyone else have this problem and any suggestions on things that would be more in line with what she is looking for?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I had a partner that literally would verbalize everything going on in her head when we were having sex. Literally, it was like she just had a stream of consciousness from her mind and tingly parts, to her vocal chords. It was incredible.

Being vocal is extremely important. It provides guidance, feedback and can directly contribute to your partners enjoyment of the experience.

Get creative. In fact, get dirty.

Don't be a spectator of the event. Be a participant. Be aware of how you feel and tell her. Don't worry about if what you have to say sounds silly. If it's honest and graphic, odds are she is going to love it. She has basically already told you so.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

IndyTMI said:


> Anyone else have this problem and any suggestions on things that would be more in line with what she is looking for?


Sounds like she wants dirty talk, not a stilted board room conversation.

Just about all of the words I would pick are going to be moderated out of the sentence so that's no help. 

You shouldn't be answering questions mid-stream. You need to be vocalizing all along the way. They don't even have to be words, just primal grunts. Some girls just like that, and she's apparently one of them.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

"I say, Guinnevere, your fellatio is especially accomplished this evening. I do believe you've been practicing!"


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

Reminds me of the Friends episode where Ross is afraid to talk dirty and winds up using the word vulva.

Look, get over it. Man up and start communicating in bed. Tell her what you want and don't be afraid of how it sounds.

Start using a lot of curse words. It is fun to dirty it up.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey Indy, just dropping in to say glad you're moving on and getting some!
"Yes, that's perfect."
"Oh yeah I like that a lot!"
"You feel perfect."
"Love that ......action."
"You're driving me crazy!"

...l that kind of stuff? Does she want feed back (such as the above) or does she want dirty talk? I can't use the dirty talk here...


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Hell I'm a mod and can't post the language I've used or would recommend.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Hey Indy, just dropping in to say glad you're moving on and getting some!
> "Yes, that's perfect."
> "Oh yeah I like that a lot!"
> "You feel perfect."
> ...


Whatever you do, don't say "Is that a spider?" Trust me.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I think what you're saying now is a bit formal for bedroom conversation. Outstanding? That made me giggle. ;-)

You need to make it dirtier. Say words you wouldn't use in everyday conversation. Go to Barnes & Noble's romance section. Flip through some books (i.e. erotica) written for women. You can pick up some words from there.


----------



## Indy Nial (Sep 26, 2010)

Let yourself go. Don't be afraid to say ****

I love it when you bounce on my ****
Your ***** feels amazing
You're so ****ing sexy

And don't hold back asking her hiw it feels....
You like it when I **** you like this?
Can you feel my **** deep inside you? 

Etc.


----------



## ShyEnglishman (Aug 23, 2013)

Try some of these:

Whatoh old girl, that was most splendid!
Tally ho, chocks away.
The 8:15 has arrived in Paddington station
By crikey, that was a big one
Golly gosh, steady on old girl, you nearly shook my teeth out with that one.

Or, you could go with what others have suggested instead, which is probably more what she's looking for really

Or, you could tell her as I told my wife once. Its easy for her to tell how its going. She has immediate feedback in real time. If I'm hard, she's doing good. If it starts to deflate, not good. Actually no, don't tell her that one, unless you've been together long enough to fully understand each other's sometimes twisted sense of humour.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Huh...my STBW just says I'm a bit godlike in bed...but I digress 

I am lucky in that neither of us are very verbal in bed so we are on the same page as far as that goes. I think if either of us started talking dirty, we'd bust out laughing


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

My level of English language ability has not gotten to the point where I could offer you any meaningful advice, Mr. Indy  So sorry. But then, I am happy to hear about your sex life these days, which sounds like it's much more fulfilling. mazal tov/salamat/congratulations!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Nucking Futs said:


> Whatever you do, don't say "Is that a spider?" Trust me.


Well, that's one way to make her scream.

I thought this thread was going to be about dressing up as Star Wars characters or something. Anyway, great suggestions given so far. Descriptive is good.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

IndyTMI said:


> So, my relationship with my girlfriend is simply amazing and we enjoy one another very much.
> 
> She says she would like for me to be a bit more vocal in bed, as she will occasionally ask me how it feels. She is looking for feedback and input if she needs to change things or if I am not enjoying a particular position or movement.
> 
> ...


This is two fold.

1. the words you choose. That should be fairly easy. "Yeah baby! Keep doing that!" "Mmmmm..Damn woman!"
Also use crass descriptive words like c$(ck, richard, putty cat, I think you get the idea. 
2. HOW you say it. Get some GRR in your voice, speak with conviction.


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

A bit godlike in bed? 
Invisible and impossible to understand?


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

When I read the title, this is so not what I was expecting, lol, I was imagining a complaint about how you won't stop making Monty Python jokes in bed or something.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

Last night I made a special comment about her ass and she loved it, as she mentioned it a couple of times this morning.
I'm getting the idea now...just need to refrain from my standard adjectives, as I caught myself midway saying 'awesome'.


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

Without more information.... it is hard to say for sure. But it may not be words specifically that she is looking for. It may be that she is just dying for you to be more expressive. Sounds, OOhs and Ahh's... expressions of great pleasure. There is not much more of a turn off than being with a person that you are not sure if they are still alive or not. Where you are having to wonder if they are enjoying it, if they like it, if they want more, etc.. 
So..i am saying it may not necessarily be specific words she wants...she just wants you to open up and let your feelings come out!


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

IndyTMI said:


> So, my relationship with my girlfriend is simply amazing and we enjoy one another very much.
> 
> She says she would like for me to be a bit more vocal in bed, as she will occasionally ask me how it feels. She is looking for feedback and input if she needs to change things or if I am not enjoying a particular position or movement.
> 
> ...


IDK maybe be more sexaul in your terminology? 

I hate sex talk in the bedroom maybe aside from the "Oh yeah" or "That feels good"!

Back in college I had the freaky loud obnoxious lover with the "F#ck me hard!!", "Oh yeah....that's the spot!!" I hate that stuff.

Good luck


----------

